# easy Howto AIGLX + Compiz on Ubuntu Edgy/Debian Etch/Sid and GNOME



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2006)

I configured AIGLX with intel 915GV onboard GFX using the following howto found on
 *wizah.blogspot.com/2006/10/debian-how-to-aiglx-compiz.html


> You've got this Debian machine, and yet you want to use the famous "3D desktop" everyone's talking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


known working:
ATI: Radeon 7000 through X850 (r100 through r400 generations)
Intel: i830 through i945
nVidia: all cards supported by the driver 1.0-9625 or higher

And for Ubuntu Edgy details below link will be useful.
*gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/

I know about Beryl stuff exists.any easy Beryl configuratiom HW2 and beryl repos for debian and ubuntu for intel 915 boards.pls discuss here.


----------



## mediator (Dec 3, 2006)

Beryl HW2 Discussed for Intel 915

For Nvidia etc Visit this..... Bingo!!!


----------



## sariq (Dec 3, 2006)

oops now i see why people prefer *nano* over *gedit* 

will it work on my laptop with celeron 1.5GHz / Intel 915


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2006)

It will work.hope u have RAM 256@minimum


----------



## mediator (Dec 3, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> oops now i see why people prefer *nano* over *gedit*
> 
> will it work on my laptop with celeron 1.5GHz / Intel 915


My Laptop has 1.6 GHz/Intel 915/512 MB RAM. It works awesome.

Here are my screen shots.


----------



## sariq (Dec 3, 2006)

its working now aiglx+beryl. compiz have some problems - windows borders were missing.

how to screen shots of cube effect - print screen doesnt work while pressing other keys


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

^^U must have mixed/started beryl and compiz together. I faced problem too when I tried to install compiz after beryl. But soon realised the problem and uninstalled compiz.

Neways to take the screenshot use ksnapshot, give the timing delay in it like 4 seconds or 10 seconds wateva and then rotate the cube. It will take the snapshot after the given delay. Simple!!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2006)

*easy Howto AIGLX + Beryl on Ubuntu Edgy and GNOME*

*Beryl+AIGLX*

OK.experiments time!assuming u have DRI(direct rendering support!)

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```
 if above got dri=yes.
I have tried the Beryl+AIGLX on my Ubuntu Edgy.here is my brief howto for intel 915G board on-board GFX card users:
First i added the beryl-svn repo to the end of my /etc/apt/sources.list


```
~$sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
deb *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
```
 then installed beryl metapackage.

```
~$sudo apt-get update
~$sudo apt-get install beryl emerald emerald-themes emerald-themes-extra
```
 then issue ALT+F2 to get run dialog;inside the dialog box-run:

```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
 find the section "module" and make sure u have "dbe" also.

```
Section "Module"
        Load    "i2c"
        Load    "bitmap"
        Load    "ddc"
        Load    "dri"
        Load    "extmod"
        Load    "freetype"
        Load    "glx"
        Load    "int10"
        Load    "type1"
        Load    "dbe"
        Load    "vbe"
EndSection
```
 in the section "Device",add 

```
Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
```


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Famil
y Graphics Controller"
        Driver          "i810"
        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
EndSection
```
 And add following lines after skipping a line:

```
Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "true"
EndSection
```
 *Save* the file.now we can start Beryl by issuing:

```
~$beryl-manager &
```
 For starting beryl automatically on every boot on Gnome,we need to add the following to the menu>System>Preferences>Sessions.select the Startup Programs TAB,now using add button  add below command:

```
beryl-manager
```
 Enjoy effects.
default commands are avail at below beryl wiki:
*wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Tips/Default_Commands
below howto is very helpful:
*wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
You can take a snapshot using print button in kbd.and for recording a session with beryl effects u can use istanbul recorder 
or gtk-recordMyDesktop


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

On Mandriva I tried this *linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPS...vmrj3nh8e7&topic=639.from1163650436;topicseen
Beryl starts all rite on both Ubuntu and Mandriva but I only get a white screen. Any idea what's the problem? direct rendering is enabled.


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

@Prakash :  A little correction!



> ~$sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
> deb *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn


U have to make sure to add public key for the repository

*wget *ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
or
wget *ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc --quiet -O - | sudo apt-key add -
*


Next its not a good practise to add beryl to the default gnome session! U should make a separate session for gnome+beryl (besides gnome) and name it as beryl!

for gnome, we have the script


> #!/bin/sh
> beryl-manager
> sleep 4
> exec gnome-session



For kde


> #!/bin/sh
> export KDEWM="/usr/bin/beryl-manager"
> exec startkde



For xfce


> #!/bin/sh
> beryl-manager
> sleep 4
> exec xfce4-session



Next
One of the above scripts is to be used and *saved as "startberyl.sh" in /usr/bin*. Since we are dealing with gnome here, we save the gnome's script.

Next, we give the rights and command as => *sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/startberyl.sh*

Next we add the separate session, and make a new file => */usr/share/xsessions/Beryl.desktop* and add the following code to it!



> [Desktop Entry]
> Encoding=UTF-8
> Name=Beryl
> Exec=/usr/bin/startberyl.sh
> ...





@mehul : Do u have compiz installed already?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

I removed compiz from Ubuntu and I haven't even installed it on Mandriva so far.


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

^^Did u check out this => *wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Mandriva


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

It's the same.


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

Something must be wrong, coz I got a white screen when I intalled compiz after beryl.  U may undo everything and re-try from the start!


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

I am positively sure that compiz isn't installed on Mandriva. I rechecked it too. I will look back if reinstalling beryl helps.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

@techfuture:try removing ur ~/.beryl/, ~/.beryl-managerrc (or edit this file to ur needs if u know it ofcourse  ).
Another problem is AIGLX is not available with Xorg versions before 7.1.
u can check if AIGLX available on ur X server by:

```
~$cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX
```
if enabled,will show (==) AIGLX enabled.
     In my Debian testing apt pinned with sid+experimental and ubuntu edgy beryl+aiglx works great.and i have heard that for some GFX cards like nvidia etc XGL X-server works fine.


but as u know AILGX is not another X server,it is integrated into X.org 7.1+ releases.
@mediator:that is helpful noob's.i thought like installing gpg keys for servers are known by most as ppl tends to fiddle with their /etc/apt/sources.list to add or remove apt-repos.u can add gpg keys as

```
gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
```
__________
And i meant the HW2 for intel onboard GFX cards as i got only that!


----------



## mediator (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmm, neways mine is also Intel onboard graphics.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2006)

@prakash AIGLX is enabled but it says DRI module not loaded. I guess I need to look more onto this. BTW, I have onbaord graphics and it's detected as savage.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ahaa...u need DRI support for all of these effects!
does a modprobe savage and modprobe savagefb and restart X session helps!
"savage" dont know about that card,do a bit of googling...or u can recompile linux kernel newest with  those dri modules latest available as u probably knows..


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2006)

DRI was enabled earlier but after making these changes to Xorg, DRI is disabled.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

what about modprobe modules,are they available,did u tried?
__________
Edit:I saw on gentoo wiki about aiglx with savage error
*gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_AIGLX#AIGLX_on_savage_video_card


----------



## sariq (Dec 6, 2006)

i am finding this error while starting beryl:

```
sariq@lenovo:~$ beryl-manager
sariq@lenovo:~$ libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
beryl: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.
Initiating splash
beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing
Reloading all options.
```
water effects are also not working, rest baryl is working fine
any clue?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2006)

for debian etch/sid distro's trevino's apt-repository providers beryl-svn pkgs.
*3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/debian-unstable/beryl-svn/


----------



## mehulved (Dec 10, 2006)

I got a Nvidia 7600GS and tried to start beryl. But it just crashes the Xserver. Well anyways I am downloading Sabayon Live CD which i read has XGL/AIGLX enabled. Let's see how it goes.
Will experiment with ubuntu again later on.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I got a new SMPS yesterday and got AIGLX running today. Though it only works as root for now.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2006)

Beryl is really eating up my system. I want to use this but it makes this super slow. My system : intel 2.66 GHz processor, Intel 945 mobo, 1GB DDR2 RAM. Direct rendering is enabled. This is required so thet i can boast about linux to my friends. But it makes my system crash all the time. Processor runs at 100% all the time. I am using ubuntu 6.10 Linux mint 2.0 distro.


----------



## mediator (Dec 31, 2006)

Try updating beryl!


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2006)

It's already updated.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 31, 2006)

Get to terminal (home folder) and try a *rm -R .beryl* . and see if it eases something. It just deletes the beryl-settings you've made and sets it back to default once you restart beryl.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Maniac. This seems to have got better.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2006)

While Beryl/Compiz is working gr8 for my ubuntu edgy and Debian Etch with 512MB RAM?


----------



## chaketh (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm havin kubuntu on intel d915gvwb board(i915g chipset),512 ram,no other graphics card.

i just wanna know whether i can install xgl on it or do i need a separate graphic card for that.pls reply me soon


----------



## mediator (Jan 6, 2007)

^^U can install Xgl, go for beryl now!


----------

